# Surf fishing Edisto



## RatherBfishin (Jul 19, 2008)

We will be going to Edisto beach for the first time at the end of this month. Has anyone had any luck surf fishing there? Where are some other places to fish without a boat?

Thanks:fishing:


----------



## chumrunner (Nov 6, 2007)

The fishing has been pretty good the last few times I've gone. Decent whiting action on shrimp and my wife actually caught a good sized black drum in the surf. Try one of the beach accesses around the 2800 block and you should do pretty well.


----------



## RatherBfishin (Jul 19, 2008)

Thanks for the info. My son (7) is looking forward to his first surf fishing experience. Hopefully we will see some action. We will be there next week.


----------

